# DCC Loco. Light



## DonStaff (Jul 30, 2011)

I have an Atlas Dash 8-40B with DCC that I got used. Runs great at all speeds in both directions with breathtaking creep. The light switches on and off by command in DCC, but it is a little flaky on DC. On one DC test track, the headlight will light in the forward direction, while only momentarily flashing on at startup and then intermittently flashing on and off during reverse movement. On another tight DC test circle, the light won't come on at all in either direction. I haven't a clue as to what's going on. Do any of you have any idea what's happening?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If the decoder was programed for DCC (digital) only with no DC (analog) conversion anything is possible!
What decoder is in it?


----------



## DonStaff (Jul 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> If the decoder was programed for DCC (digital) only with no DC (analog) conversion anything is possible!
> What decoder is in it?


My frame has a copyright 2001 dare and the decoder is labeled "N163A4 R1", which. apparently according to the chart below, was recommended for a different locomotive:

Manufacturer Locomotive Model Recommended Digitrax Decoder

Arnold S-2 DZ143, DZ125

Atlas 2-6-0 DZ125
2 Truck Shay DZ125
B23-7 DN163A0, SDN144A0
B30-7, B36-7 DN163A0, SDN144A0
C-420 DN163A0, SDN144A0
C-628, C630 DN163A0, SDN144A0
Dash 8-40B, Dash DN163A0, SDN144A0
8-40BW, Dash
8-40C
Dash 8-32BWH DN163A0, SDN144A0
GP7 , GP7TT DN163A4
Released after
4/2006
GP9 Released after DN163A4
4/2006
GP30 & GP35 DN163A4 
Released after 
9/2007


----------

